# I'm being harrassed by Le Cordon Bleu



## malloryjade (Dec 17, 2007)

My daughter wishes to be a chef and wants of course to go to a good school. She contacted Le Cordon Bleu and they started calling everyday for awhile up to 6 times a day. This went on for a few weeks I told them to stop calling. They only slowed down. I've told them now about six times to stop calling now and today they called again. I yelled stop calling me. My daughter doesn't even live in my home anymore and I told them this months ago. Well today again I told them to stop and 6 minutes later they called again. Sometimes it's the same person you just told not to call you back. My daughter will not attend that school ever because of this harassment. I got ahold of the school here and they said they would get our names off their list. I'll see how that goes but this has been bothering me and I was wondering are we the only ones?? NO means no.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Can you check the caller ID?

If they wont stop calling, just have fun (prank) them until they do.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

No, no pranks...

I think you have assumed correctly the way the School is run. As you know LCB is a private-run school, and they do employ some very aggresive marketing techniques. The tuuition fees for schools like LCB are astronomical, so the pay-off (for LCB) is great when they get students If they continue to harass, you have two options: The Police, or the BBB--better business bureau. Or if they call again and get you really ticked off, then you might as well call both!...

A good place to start looking at Culinary schools is not with the private schools, but with CC's or Community Colleges. Some very fine programs there, good instructors, and reasonable tuition fees.


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

I would suggest you get them to put you on their "do not call" list. Any company doing phone solicitation is required to maintain one and (in Canada at least) if they call again within 1 calender year, you can have the CRTC remove their license to solicit. This tends to get their attention and I have found the harassing calls stop.
Just my opinion though....


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

You can actually file a complaint with the FCC. Since you have asked not to be called and they continue to call, they are harassing you.

From their site:
*Filing a Do-Not-Call Complaint*
In addition to complaints alleging violations of the national do-not-call list, you may also file a complaint against a telemarketer who is calling for a commercial purpose (e.g., not charitable organizations) *IF*:
 The telemarketer calls before 8 AM or after 9 PM; *OR*
 The telemarketer leaves a message, but fails to leave a phone number that you can call to sign up for their company specific do-not-call list; *OR*
 You receive a telemarketing call from a company that you have previously requested not call you; *OR*
 The telemarketing firm fails to identify itself; *OR*
 You receive a pre-recorded commercial message from someone with whom you do not have an established business relationship and to whom you have not given permission to call you.
*How to File a Complaint*
You can file a complaint by e-mail ([email protected]), telephone 1-888-CALL-FCC (1-888-225-5322) voice or 1-888-TELL-FCC (1-888-835-5322) TTY, by fax to 1-866-418-0232, via our electronic complaint form at Filing a Complaint, or mail. For the FCC to process your complaint you must either fill in the electronic form completely or otherwise indicate: 
 your name and address;
 the home phone number where you received the solicitation;
 identification of the individual or company whose products or services were being advertised or sold, and any phone numbers included in the call;
 a description of the call;
 any phone number provided to allow you to "opt-out" of future calls;
 whether you or anyone else in your household gave the caller express prior permission to call;
 whether you have an EBR with the caller (specifically, whether you or anyone else in your household made any purchases of property, goods, or services from the company that called, or made any inquiry or filed an application with the company prior to receiving the call).
If mailing a complaint, send it to:

Federal Communications Commission
Consumer & Governmental Affairs Bureau
Consumer Inquiries and Complaints Division
445 12th Street, SW
Washington, DC 20554


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

or maybe try reverse psychology?

Tell them your daughter is already enrolled there


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

What's sad is that the telemarketers that are calling from the school make more money than the chef instructors.I saw an ad in my local paper months ago and the starting salary plus bonuses was pretty impressive.

They don't get the commission until someone signs the dotted line.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

wow, I never had that problem, but of course I didn't go there...I went to Johnson and Wales..and the process was so low keyed and wonderful.

But the admissions really didn't give me the right answers, since I paid my money to get my degree to become a Chef Instructor..then I found out it wasn't enough..lol


----------

